# Craftsman 10/32 Snowblower Model 536-885020



## dreamen (Nov 26, 2014)

Boy is this a tank, track drive. someone gave away on craigslist. Auger was off blower, found out the impeller shaft was sheared off. It almost looks like someone cut the shaft and rewelded it? I found a new one but I am unable to get the old shaft out of the impeller? I have heated it a bit, soaked it with penetrating oil but so far no luck. I did get the 10hp tech running, but it pulses, I adj the high speed and it smooths out after a bit it starts pulsing again. The carb had a jelly stuff in it. There was no needle valve on the float, but looks like new high and low speed needle valves got everything cleaned up and float needle valve and seat but it must be something? I may try one of those $15 carbs from china on there. It looks to be the same? Any thoughts


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Well it could be pressed on.

Your carb sounds like it is running to lean. Will one from China work/fit,
no clue.

BG


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

From looking at the IPL the impeller was put on the shaft with a key and a couple bolts. If it looks some welding has been done you need the the welds are not fusing the impeller hub to the shaft first so the welds will need to cut loose. From there you may need to press the shaft out using a hydraulic press along with heating of the hub as rust may be holding the parts together.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I see that you posted the same question:

Craftsman 10/32 Snowblower - Handyman WIRE - Handyman USA

BG


----------



## dreamen (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, it is nice to get a couple opinions, I did get the shaft off the impeller with heat, just waiting for the new shaft to come and anxious to get the machine back together again. I did get the 10hp to run well, just took a little more adj.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

When you get the new shaft, put it in the freezer for like a day. Heat the impeller in the oven right before you install it. It should be easier to install the impeller then.

BG


----------



## dreamen (Nov 26, 2014)

Shaft came today, the impeller slid right on, going to make sure I grease the shaft before I put the impeller on. Goes together tomorrow, still waiting for a primer bulb as it was bad. Should be good to go by the end of the week. Just concerned about the size of this, it is so big. But the price was right a little time and $35 in parts, not a bad deal.


----------

